# Mahindra 2810 front axle seal leaking



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

Left Front wheel leaking fluid could it be from overpressure forcing the leak or a bad seal?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Corvus, welcome to the forum.

Looks like it has been leaking for a while! You could get overpressure if your front differential vent is plugged. Check to see if this is the case. Also, overfilling the differential can lead to leaks. 

Could it be from overpressure forcing the leak or a bad seal? Either way, the seal is kaput.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Corvus, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Looks like it has been leaking for a while! You could get overpressure if your front differential vent is plugged. Check to see if this is the case. Also, overfilling the differential can lead to leaks.
> 
> Could it be from overpressure forcing the leak or a bad seal? Either way, the seal is kaput.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the information BigT, Is there a temporary fix for it such as using Lucas Hub treatment into the differential? Is it safe to drive as long as i maintain oil in the differential? Or best not to drive at all till seal is replaced??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Corvus,
Many of us live with small leaks that we can tolerate. We maintain the fluid level so we don't damage anything. Running low on oil is an expensive shortcoming of this practice. 

I'm not familiar with Lucas Hub treatment. You can try it, I doubt that it give you any long term benefits.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Will it hurt to run it? Before making that decision I would first jack the offending side high enough to get the tire off the ground. Then shake the tire and feel for movement. There should be none. If you can feel any at all, then something is too loose, and you need to find out why. Bearings and seals in such cases are typically "off the shelf" items, usually available somewhere, and not all that expensive. Shafts, gears, and housings, not so much. 

That's a pretty bad leak. If it's only the seal at fault, (IF) and you have some pressing work for the tractor, then it's a judgement call. If you can keep pouring oil into it and live with the mess, then go for it. On the other hand, if you feel the axle shaft is moving around in there, then be prepared for the possibility of more to deal with when you finally get into it.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the information and advice. Will be checking the wheel out for sure . Thanks again


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

While you are at it, get your greasgun out and lubricate the upper through pin bushing. Don't look like it's been greased in a long time.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

I hearya getting a grease gun and grease this weekend


----------



## Corvus (Mar 29, 2021)

Checked my tire raised it off the ground spun it around no left or right or up or down movement and rocked it back and to its tight no movement so appears to be no worn bearings or parts or major damage.May take the wheel off anyway heard one suggestion of putting a heavier wieght oil in the differential like a 90 wieght may help with the leakage, eventually i will have to go in there and have a look for now going to run it slow and disengage the 4 wheel drive maybe i can get some rotary mowing done before the wheel falls off or locks up which i hope doesnt happen .


----------

